# 2012 NAPgA Ohio Regional Packgoat Rendezvous



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all, just thought I would post a quick note about the upcoming annual packgoat rendezvous for those of us in eastern locations. Each year the North American Packgoat Association (www.napga.org) hosts a larger rendezvous out west, and each year there has been a somewhat smaller gathering in the east. This year, the eastern gathering becomes an official NAPgA sponsored event!

The location is in western Pennsylvania in the beautiful Ohiopyle State Park, June 22nd through June 24th. We'll be camping, hiking, and enjoying the company of other packgoat enthusiasts. We've had carts in the past as well and always have a good time. There will be a few planned activities, including a story telling, a demonstration for park campers, and a silent auction to benefit NAPgA.

This is a family friendly event ... there will be several families from the local 4-H packgoat group that I lead and I would highly encourage other 4-H'ers to attend, we'd love to meet you!

For more information, check out the event web site at:

www.packgoatrendezvous.com

And if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

Brian Talbert
NAPgA, Board of Directors
2012 Ohio Regional Rendezvous Coordinator


----------

